# Want to give your delivery driver a fat tip? ‘Gig’ companies may not allow it.



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

Want to give your delivery driver a fat tip? 'Gig' companies may not allow it


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I never tip on an ap, or a credit card.
When I get the check, I charge the meal... and leave the tip in cash.
It's nobody's business except yours and mine. 
The gov't doesn't need to know. Your boss doesn't need to know.
It's a gift from me to you, with no strings.
Untraceable.
But, that's just me. 
And nobody is like me any more.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

I always tip on a card. I got a rewards card so I want the points.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

$30 tip limit is rediculous on door dash when I have spent an hour on deliveries with a $5 base pay.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> I never tip on an ap, or a credit card.
> When I get the check, I charge the meal... and leave the tip in cash.
> It's nobody's business except yours and mine.
> The gov't doesn't need to know. Your boss doesn't need to know.
> ...


You must frequently wait a long time for your food then. I had a cash tip added on exactly one time - on Christmas Day a guy gave me $3 for a McD 1-mile $5 ping, so it was $8. That was the only time. I’m not taking any chances.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

If they can limit tips. we are no longer independent.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> You must frequently wait a long time for your food then. I had a cash tip added on exactly one time - on Christmas Day a guy gave me $3 for a McD 1-mile $5 ping, so it was $8. That was the only time. I’m not taking any chances.


OH, I don't order for delivery.
I cook my own stuff.
I keep food at home, and I have facilities, skills to prepare my own and staff to cook for me. The staff also attends to other duties besides cooking so it's a good thing over all. She keeps my house clean and warms my bed at night.
Sometimes, but rarely, there is a local pizza parlor that knows me (our address) and I pick up the the phone and order 'the usual' and the drivers argue over who's gonna deliver because they know how I tip.
If I eat restaurant prepared food, I go to them. And again, most of them know us well enough to be glad to see us come in.
I won't pay $20 for a Big Mac including a $10 delivery fee. It's just not worth it to me.
But, I will pay $50 for a nice meal and a cold glass of beer.

Old fashioned, I know. But food does not have to be delivered to you two or three times a day. It's expensive, sub-par and ... just annoying.


----------



## coolblk (Nov 1, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> I never tip on an ap, or a credit card.
> When I get the check, I charge the meal... and leave the tip in cash.
> It's nobody's business except yours and mine.
> The gov't doesn't need to know. Your boss doesn't need to know.
> ...


Agree 100% with you, Not tips (gifts) should be taxable income. And most people don't realize that they tips are taxed. Even better if you want to tip anyone it is better to give it in a sealed envelope rather than openly as some restaurants would ask the waiter to turn in the tips , even though you might had been ignored by other waiters and been acknowledge by one who isn't even working your area of the restaurant. Open tips should be given to a well manner restaurant, However the most important person (the Chef) in the establishment are cut out of the tips sharing.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

coolblk said:


> However the most important person (the Chef) in the establishment are cut out of the tips sharing.


Not where I live.
A skilled chef makes BANK.
And they in high demand.

And I know an owner of a fine establishment here in town and the owner frequently gives his chefs cash 'bonuses' all the time.


----------



## coolblk (Nov 1, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Not where I live.
> A skilled chef makes BANK.
> And they in high demand.
> 
> And I know an owner of a fine establishment here in town and the owner frequently gives his chefs cash 'bonuses' all the time.


Some owners see the true value of their operation, so they have to do the right thing or lose good workers, still the staff might also gets bonus, tips should still include the chefs if it is transparent for the workers, Lots of chefs get low pay by arrogant owners


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> OH, I don't order for delivery.
> I cook my own stuff.
> I keep food at home, and I have facilities, skills to prepare my own and staff to cook for me. The staff also attends to other duties besides cooking so it's a good thing over all. She keeps my house clean and warms my bed at night.
> Sometimes, but rarely, there is a local pizza parlor that knows me (our address) and I pick up the the phone and order 'the usual' and the drivers argue over who's gonna deliver because they know how I tip.
> ...


That’s different. I tip cash myself in person. We’re speaking in terms of generators. I’m not accepting an order with no tip. Too much of a risk.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

coolblk said:


> Some owners see the true value of their operation, so they have to do the right thing or lose good workers, still the staff might also gets bonus, tips should still include the chefs if it is transparent for the workers, Lots of chefs get low pay by arrogant owners


There’s a difference between a chef and a line cook


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

We., me and wife went to a show on sunday....its just the 2 of us we always cook good. i got beef , shrimp- fish always in the box. My wife seen an asian buffet far from the city. it was our 13th a week before. so i went..it was so bucking sad to see these no human's not tipping the staff. i gave a nice tip on my way out,. I wont return as we never do buffet's..omg the ladys like 3 must split the tips and all thanked me..i felt so bad for them...i felt good inside that i helped thier night. but so bad for them...the food was really good. wife have giant crab legs..i always tip well . but since covid and lack of help in most places..i tip even higher..sad when you see signs of so many positions open for jobs..kinda scary..


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Atavar said:


> There’s a difference between a chef and a line cook


perfect point, the pizza place i worked a few days big cash for drivers. he would make his cook's pay for soda's ..i left as he is so cheap. and i really dont need the job. he messes up my personal business..I pay more taxes..but i do things, my way


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Getting back to the original article, if the companies didn't limit the tip percentage they would get royally screwed on rides but not as much on deliveries. It's a lot easier to steer a ride to a confederate driver and then leave a big tip. It's much harder to do that with food because you can't tell who the driver will be until after the order is placed, cancelling then gets you charged with no benefit. So I'm not sure how much this helps prevent fraud on deliveries beyond people ordering things with stolen cards.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

coolblk said:


> Lots of chefs get low pay by arrogant owners


Not the good ones.
Not where I live.
Chefs get recruited all the time.

One of my favorite places lost theirs to a casino in Las Vegas.
They offered her SO much that she couldn't say no.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> That’s different. I tip cash myself in person. We’re speaking in terms of generators. I’m not accepting an order with no tip. Too much of a risk.


Yea, I get it.
But, to ME, that is not a tip.
That is a fee for service.
Shouldn't be called a tip.
It's paying you fair wage because your boss isn't.
A tip is EXTRA ... on top of a fair wage.

Like I said, I am a dinosaur. Old and set in my ways.
I tip according to the service I get and that means by definition that it can't be done in advance.

But, I get it from your point of view and I'd do the same thing ... well, actually I wouldn't, because I won't work for slave wages. Haven't since I was about 16.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

bobby747 said:


> d lack of help in most places..i tip even higher..sad when you see signs of so many positions open for jobs..kinda scary..


Last week we went to one of our fav's, and half the tables were empty.
The person seating us said it was because they didn't have enough wait staff.
smh

I tipped the waitress generously, she needed roller skates and was really working hard to give good service to too many tables.
As we left I said, "I just want to thank you for working tonight. I appreciate you."
She almost cried.

Say thank you once in a while, and mean it.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> Yea, I get it.
> But, to ME, that is not a tip.
> That is a fee for service.
> Shouldn't be called a tip.
> ...


That I don’t disagree with. I’ve been saying for a while they shouldn’t be called tips.

A but presumptuous of you tospeak of what you would do in my shoes. But I get it. You’re so amazing and brilliant. Wow. 😏


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

I just tried going through placing an order on DoorDash site. I just picked a random breakfast and at the end, put a $40 tip for an $11 breakfast. It didn't complain about it being too much. Showed the total as being $52.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Hexonxonx said:


> I just tried going through placing an order on DoorDash site. I just picked a random breakfast and at the end, put a $40 tip for an $11 breakfast. It didn't complain about it being too much. Showed the total as being $52.


I’ll be right there! 😂


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> presumptuous of you to speak of what you would do in my shoes.


Where did I do that?
I was talking about me.
I haven't worked for pennies since I was 16.
You do you.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

You literally said “I get your point of view and would do the same thing… actually I wouldn’t…”

My wager is that _in my shoes_ you just might. All circumstances considered.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> As we left I said, "I just want to thank you for working tonight. I appreciate you."
> She almost cried.
> 
> Say thank you once in a while, and mean it.


I do this with cops out and about. 

It invariably makes their day.

They hear "____ you" a lot but the first word isn't usually "thank".


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

New2This said:


> I do this with cops out and about.
> 
> It invariably makes their day.
> 
> They hear "____ you" a lot but the first word isn't usually "thank".


I do the same to flaggers on the road when there’s road work. In general, I tend to thank everyone. I even leave a thank-you note for the cleaning lady at the hotel (with a tip, obviously). I know she doesn’t care. But I still do.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I do the same to flaggers on the road when there’s road work. In general, I tend to thank everyone. I even leave a thank-you note for the cleaning lady at the hotel (with a tip, obviously). I know she doesn’t care. But I still do.


If you're staying for multiple days, they do care, sometimes the bigger the tip, the cleaner the room


----------



## coolblk (Nov 1, 2019)

Frontier Guy said:


> If you're staying for multiple days, they do care, sometimes the bigger the tip, the cleaner the room


Yup' until you get home from the trip out and notice that they clean too good to be true, shit you forgot you had was generously clean out by the cleaner. 
" Honey did you saw my ipad ?" 
Oh dear: "I think you leave it in the room,
Which room ? 
"The room at the hotel"🙄🙆‍♀️
Shit" I've been rob


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Frontier Guy said:


> If you're staying for multiple days, they do care, sometimes the bigger the tip, the cleaner the room


Oh, I know they care about tips. I meant they don’t care about the notes.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> You literally said “I get your point of view and would do the same thing… actually I wouldn’t…”
> 
> My wager is that _in my shoes_ you just might. All circumstances considered.


I don't think you meant to reply to me because it makes no sense.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Hexonxonx said:


> I don't think you meant to reply to me because it makes no sense.


Odd. Some sort of glitch - it had the appropriate quote when posted. Sorry.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Odd. Some sort of glitch - it had the appropriate quote when posted. Sorry.


No problem, just couldn't figure that out.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Frontier Guy said:


> If you're staying for multiple days, they do care, sometimes the bigger the tip, the cleaner the room


If I'm doing multiple (2-4) days I'll swap out towels but not have them do cleaning etc. 

I'll still leave a decent tip based on number of days.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

New2This said:


> I do this with cops out and about.
> 
> It invariably makes their day.
> 
> They hear "____ you" a lot but the first word isn't usually "thank".


Even just a good morning or good afternoon helps.

I do that with soldiers (cops there, not so much) patrolling my town in Mexico and can immediately tell that it brightens them up. 

Cops there get paid twice and don't really work for the people. Soldiers are there to do their military service at a very low pay and very high risk to their lives.

A *Buenos Dias Amigo, *goes a long way with them.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

observer said:


> Even just a good morning or good afternoon helps.
> 
> I do that with soldiers (cops there, not so much) patrolling my town in Mexico and can immediately tell that it brightens them up.
> 
> ...


I'll remember that next week when I go to Meheeco.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

It's paying you fair wage because your boss isn't. 

100% we got $4 hour 50 cents per house..owner kept .50 cents...most give whole delivery..but driving for mom and pop pizza type shops are a whole different world as per eats. gh..their are never slow days...just lower paying days..everyday is like walmart,,i grew tired of running,,great few months covid fill in..but if you had no skills .its a great real job..one guy is in his early 40's wife child- nice home . does day shifts only with a 50k suv..you dont put uber miles on these cars


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

REX HAVOC said:


> Want to give your delivery driver a fat tip? 'Gig' companies may not allow it


Probably fake news put out by the delivery companies to get drivers to lower their expectations.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Getting back to the original article, if the companies didn't limit the tip percentage they would get royally screwed on rides but not as much on deliveries. It's a lot easier to steer a ride to a confederate driver and then leave a big tip. It's much harder to do that with food because you can't tell who the driver will be until after the order is placed, cancelling then gets you charged with no benefit. So I'm not sure how much this helps prevent fraud on deliveries beyond people ordering things with stolen cards.


They could just hide all or part the tip amount until the delivery was completed and that would solve that issue.


----------



## tkman (Apr 13, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> I never tip on an ap, or a credit card.
> When I get the check, I charge the meal... and leave the tip in cash.
> It's nobody's business except yours and mine.
> The gov't doesn't need to know. Your boss doesn't need to know.
> ...


 That's great for eating in a restaurant, however for food delivery most drivers leave the food on the door step and head off to the next delivery. I rarely see the person who is getting the food. With Covid many people are hesitant to interact much and prefer you move off before they get the food. Sad but the way it is. Makes it harder for someone to give a cash tip.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

I won't even take the job unless the offer includes a tip.


----------

